# [v/t] shogun 2 steam gutschein



## LeftHandOvGod (15. Juni 2011)

Ich verkaufe tausche(gegen pc games, einfach was anbieten) hier einen total war: shogun 2 steam gutschein... preisvorschläge kommen von euch!

(um die kommentare drunter nich kümmern die waren von nem andere thread)

grüße
Hannes


----------



## Andy19 (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: [V] meinen steam acc*



LeftHandOvGod schrieb:


> ich hoffe ich verstoße nicht gegen irgendwelche regeln oder so weil ich das teil echt gern loswerden will da ich, wie schon gesagt, leider keine verwendung und auch keine möglichkeiten ihn zu benutzen mehr hab....
> wer intresse hat einfach melden und preisvorschlag machen
> 
> grüße


Leider nicht legal. Wenn die das mitbekommen wird der Account gesperrt.


"*Buying, Selling, or Trading Accounts
*
Accounts which have been bought, sold or traded will be 
suspended. This includes any other accounts in your possession at the time of 
the sale or trade, regardless of whether those accounts were also sold or 
not."

https://support.steampowered.com/kb_article.php?ref=5406-WFZC-5519


----------



## LeftHandOvGod (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: [V] meinen steam acc*

oh ok,
das is natürlich doof


----------



## EiLafSePleisteischen (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: [V] meinen steam acc*



LeftHandOvGod schrieb:


> oh ok,
> das is natürlich doof


Wenn du ihn eh nicht mehr brauchst ist doch auf jeden Fall einen Versuch wert. Ich will ihn nicht, da ich meinen eigenen habe und die mich dann wegen IP-Block sperren können. Für Leute, die aber noch keinen SteamAcc haben könnte das ne nette Möglichkeit sein. Aber wem auch immer du deinen Account gibst sag ihm bitte Folgendes:
Er darf sich niemals mit zwei Accounts an einem Tag anmelden, da eine Ip-Adresse genau einen Tag lang hält. Danach kann Valve nicht mehr feststellen, ob das du bist, dem der andere Account gehört, der gestern mit einer anderen IP-Adresse online war.

So ganz legal scheint das nicht zu sein, aber ich denke mal, dass verschenken so eine Grauzone ist. Mehr als sperren können die den Account auch nicht. Allerdings solltest du dir auch wirklich sicher sein, dass du den Account auch wirklich nicht mehr willst - da sind einige Spiele drauf, die zusammen nicht ganz billig sind. Dazu könnten auch noch Kreditkarteninfos irgendwo gespeichert sein, die du evtl übersehen hast. Persönliche Daten wie E-Mail-Adresse sind sowieso gespeichert.

Ganz ehrlich: Ich an deiner Stelle würde das nicht machen.


----------



## Kreon (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: [V] meinen steam acc*



EiLafSePleisteischen schrieb:


> LeftHandOvGod schrieb:
> 
> 
> > oh ok,
> ...


Das kann ich nicht ganz glauben, denn es gibt auch genügend Familien, in denen sich die Kids z. B. einen PC teilen und sich dann dort zeitversetzt mit ihren 2-3 Steamaccounts (oder noch mehr bei ner Großfamilie) anmelden. Dann müssten ja jeden Tag massenweise Steamaccounts gesperrt werden.


----------



## EiLafSePleisteischen (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: [V] meinen steam acc*



Kreon schrieb:


> EiLafSePleisteischen schrieb:
> 
> 
> > LeftHandOvGod schrieb:
> ...


   Kann man nicht Unterkonten oder Ähnliches erstellen? Beim Playstation Network geht das, bei Steam vielleicht auch.


----------



## LeftHandOvGod (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: [V] meinen steam acc*

Hey,
vielen Dank an alle die mir hier Tipps geben/helfen... Also verschenken würde ich ihn eigentlich ungern da dann doch ein wenig Geld reingeflossen ist wie man vielleicht sieht. 

So im großen und ganzen zusammen gefasst: Ich sollte das mit dem Verkauf des accounts lieber lassen weils zu gefährlich ist?

grüße
LHOG


----------



## mkay87 (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: [V] meinen steam acc*

Ach verkauf ihn ruhig. Solange du deinen Accountnamen nicht rumposaunst wird dir nichts passieren. Aber viel Geld bekommt man heutzutage nicht für Steam-Konten, da die Spiel-Zustammenstellungen zu individuell sind, nicht jeder will auch jedes Spiel aus dem Konto.


----------



## eXitus64 (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: [V] meinen steam acc*



EiLafSePleisteischen schrieb:


> LeftHandOvGod schrieb:
> 
> 
> > oh ok,
> ...



ip adressen werden bei jedem neueinwählen ins internet vergeben und nicht pro tag!


----------



## mkay87 (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: [V] meinen steam acc*

@EiLafSePleisteischen:
Klar darf man sich in mehrere Accounts am Tag einloggen, da sagt keiner was. Da passiert rein gar nichts, keine Sperrung etc.


----------



## EiLafSePleisteischen (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: [V] meinen steam acc*



mkay87 schrieb:


> @EiLafSePleisteischen:
> Klar darf man sich in mehrere Accounts am Tag einloggen, da sagt keiner was. Da passiert rein gar nichts, keine Sperrung etc.


   Da bin ich mir aber nicht so sicher. Aber wenn du meinst, dann glaub ich das gerne


----------



## mkay87 (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: [V] meinen steam acc*

Ist echt nichts dabei mehrere Accounts zu haben und am Tag unter selber IP zu wechseln. Solange man nicht mit einem im ausland kauft und es dem anderen Account giftet gibt es absolut keine Probleme.


----------



## LeftHandOvGod (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: [V] meinen steam acc*

naja wenn man eh nichmehr sonderlich viel dafür bekommt wart ich lieber bis ich irgendwann wieder nen pc hab... 


ich verkaufe aber einen steam gutschein für shogun 2 den ich grad geschenkt bekommen habe


----------

